# Chelsea's Maternity Shots



## Crickett (Sep 10, 2011)

Well I did my 1st maternity shoot this afternoon. Here's a couple that I had time to work up. I didn't do a whole lot of PP. What do y'all think? 




Chelsea's Maternity Shoot by Crickett30, on Flickr




Chelsea's Maternity Shoot by Crickett30, on Flickr


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 10, 2011)

I like them Crickett the poses are great lighting is good they draw my attention to the warmth that Chelsea has for her child to be Well done Salute to you.


----------



## Hoss (Sep 11, 2011)

I betting she's going to like em.

Hoss


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 11, 2011)

Good ones Crickett.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks y'all! So far she is very happy w/ the ones I've shown her!


----------



## rip18 (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes, she ought to like those!  Well done, Crickett!


----------



## lilbassinlady (Sep 11, 2011)

Thats so sweet! Very very nice!


----------



## leo (Sep 12, 2011)

Beautifully done Cricket ..... and ditto what Lee said


----------



## quinn (Sep 12, 2011)

Very nicely done Crickett!I like the second one the most....I think!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks y'all! I've worked on a couple more that I'll post up later!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 15, 2011)

*Couple more*

Here's some B&W




Chelsea's Maternity  by Crickett30, on Flickr




Chelsea's Maternity  by Crickett30, on Flickr


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 15, 2011)

I really like the B&W shots Christy - the last one especially.  Nice job!


----------



## cornpile (Sep 17, 2011)

The B&Ws are fantastic,nice shooting


----------



## Crickett (Sep 17, 2011)

wvdawg said:


> I really like the B&W shots Christy - the last one especially.  Nice job!





cornpile said:


> The B&Ws are fantastic,nice shooting



Thanks y'all!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Sep 17, 2011)

The last B&W is especially nice ... all are very good... something about the last one.....

Jimmy K


----------



## Crickett (Sep 18, 2011)

BriarPatch99 said:


> The last B&W is especially nice ... all are very good... something about the last one.....
> 
> Jimmy K



Thanks Jimmy!


----------

